# 2011 Montreal OrchidExpo



## NYEric (Apr 10, 2011)

Please forgive any typos, but the cat has taken control of my lap so the keyboard is down on my knees. 

I traveled to Montreal, Canada yesterday and home, 750+/- miles round trip, to work and enjoy the show, hosted by the Orchidphiles de Montreal Society. They are really great hosts and plus I really enjoy staying the Latin Quarter of Montreal. So many pretty ladies! Next time I wont go for just one day! I saw Shiva and Denis and a couple of other STF lurkers there. Glen Decker, Piping Rock Orchids, Jason Fischer, Orchids Ltd., Sam Tsui, Orchid Inn Ltd., & Joe Kunisch, Bloomfield Orchids, Ecuagenera, and J&L were among the vendors. There were a couple of vendors from Asia, and some interesting paph hybrids from the Canadian vendors. Since I could not stay for plant inspection at the end of the show I did not buy any plants to bring home! (I know, dont faint.)  Anyway here are some of the photos I took:









Best Paph ANgela I've ever seen, 5 flowers identical to this!! 




















REally GIANT bloom!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 10, 2011)

Because they are the Botanical Garden I dont think they are judges fairly but this display has some of the best specimen plants I've seen!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Eric, some cool pics of great plants and blooms!!!! Angela is a beauty!!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes, too bad my foto of the whole plant is unrecognizable!


----------



## Jorch (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures! I'd love to go to that show in the future 

Angela is really pretty!


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 10, 2011)

thanks for the groovy photos!


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 10, 2011)

Awesome pics, Eric!

Thanks for the tour!


----------



## Hera (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the pics. :drool:


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 10, 2011)

wow, those vendors and no buying??!! such remarkable restraint; i'm impressed!


----------



## koshki (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow, Eric, a trip like that is real dedication! Thanks for the great photos.

LOL, don't you love cats! My little guy loves to stand on my lap while I'm in my wheelchair, and rides aroung the house with me. Like all day.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 10, 2011)

I was there yesterday too. A fantastic show.

Eric, what do you mean about judging of the Mtl Botanical Garden plants?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 10, 2011)

The Botanical Garden plants are very well grown and if included in another display would possibly receive more recognition.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2011)

Very cool! Thanks for posting! I've only seen displays from the gardens twice, but both times were spectacular! What do you mean that they may have been given more recognition if put in another display? Looks like a fair number of ribbons on that table. Do you mean the AOS judges overlooked them?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 10, 2011)

I think, hopefully subconsciously, even though the presenter is hidden, the plants and display are recognizable so that judges go, "Oh these are Botanical Garden plants they should be big full specimens!" If the plants were in a amateur display they would get nods as best in show. IMO


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh, okay. Was there a 'best specimen' category? Who/what won?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for the tour -- good show!


----------



## Marc (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for sharing  Looks like a very nice show.


----------



## Shiva (Apr 11, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Oh, okay. Was there a 'best specimen' category? Who/what won?



The Montreal Botanical Garden with a Den. thyrsiflorum. Eric, the MBG always win AOS awards at nearly every monthly judging, whch are held at the MBG.


----------



## Dido (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice flowers thanks for share


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Oh, okay. Was there a 'best specimen' category? Who/what won?



Yes, as Shiva noted above.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 11, 2011)

Cool. I love that species. I still remember seeing a real nice one at the worlds in Vancouver.


----------



## Donw (Apr 12, 2011)

yes correct Shiva the den.was best specimen ,however the plant beside it was the #1 pleurothallis was voted best spieces,and neither of these went best in show that distinction went to the Paph.in photo #3 and thats a wrap Regards Don


----------



## raymond (Apr 13, 2011)

hello all yes exposure montreal this weekend was very nice I say it is expensive. if you look at the photo # 1 March Paph Invincible 'Jeremy Lussier, who had received a CCM in 2010 received an AM of 83. and the plant was the best in show all category. the plant which is very close and that can not track the foliage in the upper left a Paph Wekiva Spring 'Memoria Marcel Lussier ', she received a CCM 85 and a 79-HCC. the picture 4 and 5 are also my plants


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 13, 2011)

Félicitations Raymond!!!! :clap: Jean


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2011)

Congrats Raymond!


----------

